

Uber drivers are freelancers rules NYC - somberi
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20150714/TRANSPORTATION/150719940

======
greenyoda
What's the real significance of this? Aren't labor relations primarily
governed by federal and state law rather than by individual cities?

For example, if the IRS thinks your employer should be paying you on a W-2
according to federal law, NYC and NY State can't overrule that. And if you sue
the IRS to challenge this, the case will end up in a federal court.

